# I need some help here...



## Chris (Feb 2, 2007)

.....................


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know what to tell you to do, I had to leave a PCA church which had nurtured me and where I had come to love the people there, but I just could not stand the way they worshipped. It was painful for me to leave but I know that God has directed my steps and He led me to a solid church where I RPW is observed and the Word is preached. 
As for evangelism, I have gone door to door using the Evangelism Explosion method, and I was dismayed by how many people thought they were going to heaven because they were good enough.   Many times even when we told them the gospel they still didn't get it. 
I will pray for you.


----------

